# New Outback Model 230rs



## joesova (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone else looked at this? It looks like this will be replacing the 23krs. I really like how the rear slide works on this. Not really sure what they were thinking about mixing the woodgrain and the white cabinets.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KEYSTONE-OU...sspagenameZWDVW


----------

